# Weekly topic: Exploring Alternative Layout Compositions



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

As we all learned in Amano's first Nature Aquarium World, there are three basic layout shapes:

Mound:









Triangle:









Concave:









Please refer to the following past weekly topic for more discussion on these basic layout compositions:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=42

The Dutch favor wall to wall plantings, creating depth and perspective through the use of carefully pruned streets and rows of plants:










However, these layout compositions are endlessly flexible and allow for much greater creativity than is often thought. You can combine these layout compositions to create something totally new:










Combining the concave layout with the mound layout, you can create three islands (which has been seen in past ADA contest entries):










Also combining the wall layout with the wall layout also works very well:









As illustrated by this very natural, pleasing Cryptocoryne aquascape from Japan:










Another possibility is to reverse the basic layout, such as starting lower near the corners and letting the plants get taller and taller as they near the focal area:










So what new compositions can you concoct? Pull out your Photoshop or Paint programs and participate by drawing up a composition! Let's see what we can invent here on APC.

Carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

what about the: wall/concave/convex


----------

